

The real identity crisis of the web - sp332
http://weizhou.wordpress.com/2009/12/11/from-dating-experience-to-real-identity-crisis-of-the-web/

======
mahmud
_Now look at what fashionable girls do for dating : You meet someone in the
bar, you Google his name, you ask your personal lawyer to count how much money
he make..and then you choose if you go out a date with him. Google becomes our
biggest obstacle of finding true love._

Google probably saved you from being manipulated by someone so cunning.
Sheesh.

~~~
marsmatrix
Rejection augmented with Moore's Law? I am officially doomed.

------
dasil003
Not the most insightful article in the world, but I think it raises a valid
point. The way the wind is blowing in silicon valley is all towards ever-
increasing openness with user data. This generates both a lot of utility for
users and a lot of long-term risk. For the reality TV generation this has a
powerful narcissistic allure, and it seems most young people are slow to
recognize the risks which often only bite them years or decades later.

However I think we're in for a sea change here. Making data public has become
the conventional wisdom (witness Blippy) in the valley. Facebook saw the
dollar signs gleaming in their pupils leading them to push everyone to go
public with their data. Corporate marketing drones everywhere are sharpening
their pencils to see how they can creatively extract a few more billion from
their customer data.

All of this is going to lead to massive disillusionment with an open online
lifestyle. Privacy is going to make a major comeback in the decade to come.

~~~
antonovka2
_All of this is going to lead to massive disillusionment with an open online
lifestyle. Privacy is going to make a major comeback in the decade to come._

Or, alternatively, it's going to lead to an entire generation's total
acceptance of human foibles as it becomes clear just how universally human our
failings truly are.

~~~
abi
Yes, I think more openness leads to better lives as Paul Buchheit opined
recently. [http://paulbuchheit.blogspot.com/2009/11/open-as-in-water-
fl...](http://paulbuchheit.blogspot.com/2009/11/open-as-in-water-fluid-
necessary-for.html)

------
mitjak
Couldn't stand all the typos.

~~~
sp332
She's Chinese, she is young and talented. Cut her some slack.
<http://www.weizhoudesign.com/about.html>

